# Stuck check valve



## keb (May 26, 2010)

I have a Stihl FS45 With a stuck check valve in the carb.It will blow into the fuel tank but not pull in fuel.Any tricks for unsticking or do you replace,the whole carb or can I just get the valve plate?Also my next door neighbor has a Craftsman 2 stroke tiller 143.92670 6060H that has the opposite problem!Fuel won't stop flooding the carb.I am lost on that one.I'm not sure on the fuel line hook up either?Maybe someone has a suggestion.(both units had the carbs soaked an cleaned):thumbsup:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If the units have primer bulbs,this is a standard fuel line hook up.Hope this helps.


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

*Fuel lines*

This Craftsman has some age on it and the primer bulb is outboard on the side of the airfilter/fuel tank asb.Also both lines were the same size in dia.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Most Stihl carbs. have dropped dramatically in price. I worked up an estimate today on an FS45, C1U-S58 carb, we sell for under $35.00. Hardly worth messing with...


----------

